# shotgun scope boresight



## mike martinez (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a new shotgun with scope and it's patterning is off. What's the best way to sight it in? I heard of the spent shell technique but with the scope not mounted on the barrell....ANY HELP APPRECIATED!


----------



## frankwright (Mar 13, 2012)

I am not sure I am answering your question but the method to pattern a shotgun with a scope or Red Dot is to shoot it.

More specifically, clamp or sandbag the shotgun so it doesn't move. Fire a shot at the distance you plan to shoot. Use a big piece of paper or cardboard. 
Now without moving the shotgun, adjust the crosshairs until they are center on the pattern.
That should do it.


----------



## Offroadtek (Mar 13, 2012)

After sighting mine in with alot of bird shot and some turkey loads I had the idea to just put an IC choke in and shoot a slug. Since I had already sighted it in with shot the slug hit right where I aimed. I think I could have saved alot of shooting by just shooting the slug first.


----------



## markland (Mar 13, 2012)

We use to build up alot of turkey guns for customers and to tell ya the truth shooting those heavy turkey loads is just painful(this was before the Caldwell lead sled) so we would sight them in at 20yds with standard dove loads then recheck patterning at 40yd with a turkey load and adjust as needed, but typically did not have to move anything.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Mar 18, 2012)

Someone else asked the same question about a week ago.  Check out my response here.  It works.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=679955&highlight=


----------



## Dyrewulf (Mar 18, 2012)

Amazon: 12 g Laser Boresight

$16


----------

